# Capt America Civil War



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Off to watch it tomorrow!

Anyone else?

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :car:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not seen it but all the critics are raving about it.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Saturday for me! Team Captain America


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Team Black Widows backside!


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

As usual with Avengers movies after all the trailers and 30 second 'TV spots' I've already seen most of the film anyway. I just don't get why Marvel do it because it ruins the film for me, they don't seem to do it for their other franchise's, only the Avengers. X-Men Apocalypse isn't very far away either and they're not thrashng the hell out of that (yet!)

After Deadpool there's nothing else worth watching until Deadpool 2, but Dr Strange is going to help fill the void in November, then there'll be Rogue One in December.................


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ice Age 5!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Off to see an advance showing tonight in about an hour:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It was good, not as good as i hoped after the Winter Soldier but it is a good film. Lots of different characters used to good effect. Worth watching thats for sure


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mcpx said:


> As usual with Avengers movies after all the trailers and 30 second 'TV spots' I've already seen most of the film anyway. I just don't get why Marvel do it because it ruins the film for me, they don't seem to do it for their other franchise's, only the Avengers. X-Men Apocalypse isn't very far away either and they're not thrashng the hell out of that (yet!)
> 
> After Deadpool there's nothing else worth watching until Deadpool 2, but Dr Strange is going to help fill the void in November, then there'll be Rogue One in December.................


Trust me, you really havent seen the film from the trailers and it is well worth going to see.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

IMAX 3D later on for me,Trailers are just their to wet your appetite and with Marvel films they know just how to get the juices flowing.SJ.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh yes, the trailer does a nice job of setting the general idea of what could potentially happen. I wont put spoilers in but for those who like to be entertained by a film, you will enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

8:00 showing tonight. 2D as 3D distracts Imo.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

muzzer said:


> Oh yes, the trailer does a nice job of setting the general idea of what could potentially happen. I wont put spoilers in but for those who like to be entertained by a film, you will enjoy it:thumb:


Just so I know whether to wait or not, is there a bit at the end?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

muzzer said:


> Trust me, you really havent seen the film from the trailers and it is well worth going to see.


Best scene in Age of Ultron was the Hulkbuster fight and that came out weeks before the film, the big thing with Civil War is all the new characters and cameos (Black panther, Ant Man, Spidey etc) and I think they've already burst the bubble. I remember the hype for The Force Awakens last year and it was crazy, everyone analysing every second of footage they released, but even with all that they never gave away a second of the plot, take note Marvel.

I'll definitely see it but I just hope they've saved a surprise or two for me.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The hulkbuster was hardly key to the plot?

Or just not watch the trailers?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Just so I know whether to wait or not, is there a bit at the end?


Yes there is as normal with marvel films

Mcpx, i wont go into specifics but trust me when i say the trailers dont show everything, far from it in fact


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Avengers 2 had no ending bit.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Avengers 2 had no ending bit.


Haven't seen it but its normal fpr their films to have an e xtra bit


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

ardandy said:


> The hulkbuster was hardly key to the plot?
> 
> Or just not watch the trailers?


We don't generally watch Marvel movies for the plot though do we?

If you want plot then try M. Night Shyamalan , if you want things go boom, Excelsior!!! :devil:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

ardandy said:


> Avengers 2 had no ending bit.


Yes it did, Thanos putting on the Infinity Gauntlet and saying 'Fine, I'll do it myself` oooush!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh yeah. Which one didn't then?

I'm sure there was one? The after credits bit right at the end, not the bit mod credits?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok.

That was awesome! Not a big spectacle with no substance like Av2. 

The airport scene with all the characters was one of marvels best! Really liked the film.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Ok.
> 
> That was awesome! Not a big spectacle with no substance like Av2.
> 
> The airport scene with all the characters was one of marvels best! Really liked the film.


But did you not think after Marvel went big for the winter soldisr, civil war had the potential to be epic and wasnt?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I think it was deliberate. They were quite adamant that it's a captain America film and not avengers 2.5.

Iron man and cap were the main 2 but I thought even the 'helping' characters got good screen time. 

Was unsure about the announcement of the Spiderman actor but he was really good Imo.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh and black panther was uber cool too!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah i know but some of the relevant characters were under used. Don't get me wrong, i enjoyed it a lot but after the original Cap film, The Winter Soldier was a huge jump and i was hoping for the same from Civil War. 

Like i said, i enjoyed it a lot but i think the Winter Soldier film is still the bigger spectacle overall.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bigger scope in special effects perhaps. 

I'd say this was more character focused than WS which is a different spectacle rather than a lesser one? No cities blowing up in this but AV2 was almost too reliant on that.

Question remains, is Capt Trilogy one of the greats?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Bigger scope in special effects perhaps.
> 
> I'd say this was more character focused than WS which is a different spectacle rather than a lesser one? No cities blowing up in this but AV2 was almost too reliant on that.
> 
> Question remains, is Capt Trilogy one of the greats?


Yes i think it is one of the greats, each one is a grear film in its own right


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Worst film i have seen in a long time. 3/10 for me.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

SimTaylor said:


> Worst film i have seen in a long time. 3/10 for me.


I guess everyone is entitled to an opinion,I just got back from viewing this flick with the wife I found it very entertaining,it was not as good as Captain America Winter Soldier but it was far from a bad film it will be a definite blockbuster and is cinema worthy,T-chilla was excellent also Spideman,I left the IMAX cinema satisfied and my wife enjoyed the film also.:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> I guess everyone is entitled to an opinion,I just got back from viewing this flick with the wife I found it very entertaining,it was not as good as Captain America Winter Soldier but it was far from a bad film it will be a definite blockbuster and is cinema worthy,T-chilla was excellent also Spideman,I left the IMAX cinema satisfied and my wife enjoyed the film also.:thumb:.SJ.


Not just me that thinks The Winter Soldier was better then. Also, like you, i thoroughly enjoyed it especially when you stack it up against Batman v Superman which was dreadful compared to this.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have two very excited sons (and me) booked in for this next week. The kids want to see it with the vibrating seats anyone done this???

Gonz.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Saw it last night, brilliant


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Just caught this yesterday. 
I liked it a lot.
Just glad no one's mom was called Martha:lol:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Watched it last night - really enjoyable.


----------

